# Joining bent legs to form a pedestal?



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I have an idea for a side table with 4 legs that are so curved, they meet in the middle, making them sort of a pedestal.
The closest picture I can find online looks like this:









Which is nowhere near what I'm going for but the leg morphology is similar.
I'm thinking of a somewhat tall and light side table to go next to my recliner; thin top, lighter than that picture both in color, weight, and aesthetic feel.

My question is:
What are some good ways to join legs like this at their intersection?
and
What's the ideal way to join the legs to the tabletop? I'm thinking there's enough flex to allow for wood movement already, so no problem screwing each leg into the top… but maybe I could M&T them into the top instead?

Regarding joining the legs at their intersection, I was thinking a small disk with recessed notches to receive the legs; but would like ideas.
Was also thinking it would add a unique visual and structural element to wrap the junction with a very thin strip of wood that I would resaw (to 1/16th thickness or so) and boil, then while flexible and damp, wrap around the junction; glue in place once dry? is this possible?

Thanks for all advice and comments.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

A 1/16" thick piece of boiled wood will go cold in about 10 seconds. You could use dry heat, as with a heat gun, and heat-then-bend the wood as you work your way around. With normal heat bending, I apply the heat on the inside of the bend, and if the stock is thick, with a metal bending strap on the outside of the bend as well. But shouldn't be a problem with wood that thin.

Not only will the boiled wood cool too quickly, the water will raise the grain, and gluing the wet wood will be problematic as well. Others may have different experiences than mine, however.


----------

